# Cage question. Getting two rats soon.



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello. We are adopting two rats at the end of the month. I’m looking for cage suggestions and bedding. I have been looking at the critter nation cage. My fear is with the shallow tray doesn’t bedding get everywhere?
Any potty training tips? Thank you all so much


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

First off, congrats on getting rats soon! I suggest the single Critter Nation for two rats, it’s what I use! I replaced both bins with a cement mixing tub and plastic storage bin, so bedding falling out isn’t an issue! In terms of bedding, I use Aspen wood. One of my girls isn’t litter trained, but my other is, some rats just refuse to go. But, you litter train them by putting their poo into the litter box! It shows them where the poo is supposed to go! I’ll add some links when I find them! ❤🐀


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> First off, congrats on getting rats soon! I suggest the single Critter Nation for two rats, it’s what I use! I replaced both bins with a cement mixing tub and plastic storage bin, so bedding falling out isn’t an issue! In terms of bedding, I use Aspen wood. One of my girls isn’t litter trained, but my other is, some rats just refuse to go. But, you litter train them by putting their poo into the litter box! It shows them where the poo is supposed to go! I’ll add some links when I find them! ❤🐀


Thank you so much for your reply! Do you have a picture of your cage? I’m very interested in the tub you have in the bottom. Thank you so very much


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I do have a picture, but it’s not the best 😅








I will take another picture when I get back from running some errands with my family! I have a link to the bottom bin, but I wasn’t able to find the link to the top bin. I hope this helped! ❤🐭


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I recommend the critter nation as well. In my opinion, it's by far the best cage out there. I also use a cement mixing tub for a deep litter tray- but there are other options, like building a tray out of plexiglass.

For bedding, there's lots of options- like carefresh, which is a popular paper bedding. I am personally switching to hemp bedding soon, as after tons of research it seems like the best option for me.

And like twilxghtrat said, litter training is very simple- you can just place the rats' poo in the litter box until they understand that's where they go. It is very important to use a different litter in the litter box than in for the actual bedding though


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

There are lots of decent cage options available in the US. I'd suggest getting a cage with a bar spacing of no greater than 1/2 inch. 7 to 10 cubic feet would be a decent size for 2 or 3 rats but bigger is always better. Large cage doors is important so you can access all corners of the cage and to allow you to get squirmy rats and larger cage accessories in and out with ease. 

My favorite cages are the powder-coated [Lodge R-680] (7.5 cubic ft.) and [Skyscraper R-695] (11.25 cubic feet) from [Martin's Cages] and either the single unit or double unit [Critter Nation] cages (11.25 & 22.5 cubic ft.). 

My preference is Martin's cages. They're more lightweight so you can easily carry them to the shower or backyard on cleaning day. The doors are large enough that you can easily reach all the way into the cage to get big items in and out. I like the grid pattern of the bars because I find it easier to attach cage accessories exactly where I want them. Martin's cages should definitely be purchased with the powder-coating to prevent the metal from absorbing odors. You can order them with an extra flip-top lid for more access but I find it's not necessary and can make hanging accessories like Space Pods and hammocks more difficult. I assemble mine with plastic zip-ties instead of the metal c-rings so I can easily disassemble my cages when needed.

Critter Nation cages are giant and sturdy and very heavy. They're like pieces of furniture. The full-size double doors are the primary selling point of the cage because they make access incredibly easy. Critter Nation cages come with stupidly shallow pans, though, so some modification may be necessary for a loose substrate. [Bass Equipment] sells metal pans to replace the plastic ones. The stainless steel pans are a little more expensive but they can be used as-is. The galvanized pans may absorb odors over time so it's best to coat them to protect them. As already mentioned, a Home Depot mixing tub can fit the CN cages or you can diy your own clear plexi bins. 

















There are lots of good cages on the market, though, so don't be afraid to look around. If you have questions about any particular cage, be sure to post about it to get opinions!


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Critter nation is such a good cage. I personally use fabrics on all of my critter nation platforms and give them a dig box with bedding(a plastic box with a hole in the lid) as well as a litter box. 

Litterbox training:
How To Litter Train Your Rat. Yep, it's possible! | Small Pet Select


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

_dizzy_ said:


> Critter nation is such a good cage. I personally use fabrics on all of my critter nation platforms and give them a dig box with bedding(a plastic box with a hole in the lid) as well as a litter box.
> 
> Litterbox training:
> How To Litter Train Your Rat. Yep, it's possible! | Small Pet Select


Thank you so much for all your suggestions! Very helpful


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> I do have a picture, but it’s not the best 😅
> View attachment 302856
> 
> I will take another picture when I get back from running some errands with my family! I have a link to the bottom bin, but I wasn’t able to find the link to the top bin. I hope this helped! ❤🐭


Thank you so much for the picture! Is that the only way the mixing pan fits in? Someone posted a picture on this post that shows that mixing bowl hanging lower I was just curious if you ever tried it that way. Thanks so much 😃


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I recommend the critter nation as well. In my opinion, it's by far the best cage out there. I also use a cement mixing tub for a deep litter tray- but there are other options, like building a tray out of plexiglass.
> 
> For bedding, there's lots of options- like carefresh, which is a popular paper bedding. I am personally switching to hemp bedding soon, as after tons of research it seems like the best option for me.
> 
> And like twilxghtrat said, litter training is very simple- you can just place the rats' poo in the litter box until they understand that's where they go. It is very important to use a different litter in the litter box than in for the actual bedding though


Thank you so much for all your suggestions and help I truly appreciate it 😃


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> There are lots of decent cage options available in the US. I'd suggest getting a cage with a bar spacing of no greater than 1/2 inch. 7 to 10 cubic feet would be a decent size for 2 or 3 rats but bigger is always better. Large cage doors is important so you can access all corners of the cage and to allow you to get squirmy rats and larger cage accessories in and out with ease.
> 
> My favorite cages are the powder-coated [Lodge R-680] (7.5 cubic ft.) and [Skyscraper R-695] (11.25 cubic feet) from [Martin's Cages] and either the single unit or double unit [Critter Nation] cages (11.25 & 22.5 cubic ft.).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the great info, links and pictures. That is all so helpful! I love the picture of the mixing pan In the critter nation cage! Great idea. I wonder if those bass trays fit the critter nation cages I saw in the link it said ferret nation. I so appreciate all the time you put into my question! Very helpful 😃


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

jesz9 said:


> Thank you so much for the picture! Is that the only way the mixing pan fits in? Someone posted a picture on this post that shows that mixing bowl hanging lower I was just curious if you ever tried it that way. Thanks so much 😃


Yes, there’s another way! The other way hangs into the storage area and I had already assembled my Critter Nation, so I didn’t feel like taking the bottom shelf out and wasting storage. If you haven’t already assembled it though or you don’t mind the extra effort, you can do it that way! The Ferret Nation and Critter Nation have the same exact layout but with different bar spacing, so you can definitely use those bass pans as well as any other thing that is directed to Ferret Nations!


----------



## elricsgirl (Aug 23, 2020)

jesz9 said:


> Hello. We are adopting two rats at the end of the month. I’m looking for cage suggestions and bedding. I have been looking at the critter nation cage. My fear is with the shallow tray doesn’t bedding get everywhere?
> Any potty training tips? Thank you all so much


I bought the scatter guard for my Critter Nation. It works great! 



https://www.amazon.com/Ferret-Nation-Scatter-Critter-Animal/dp/B004UL3EUI/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-p13n1_0?crid=1Y9WFGQV9XIQC&cv_ct_cx=critter+nation+scatter+guard&dchild=1&keywords=critter+nation+scatter+guard&pd_rd_i=B004UL3EUI&pd_rd_r=28744635-e693-4dca-b447-5e1933007cf0&pd_rd_w=h8hfw&pd_rd_wg=LnBhU&pf_rd_p=1835a2a9-7ed8-48dc-ad07-fcd7527bd2bc&pf_rd_r=YK7SX391HJ6HCXSG35KT&psc=1&qid=1606965283&sprefix=critter+nation+sc%2Caps%2C235&sr=1-1-80ba0e26-a1cd-4e7b-87a0-a2ffae3a273c


----------



## Dinabubble (May 1, 2020)

jesz9 said:


> Hello. We are adopting two rats at the end of the month. I’m looking for cage suggestions and bedding. I have been looking at the critter nation cage. My fear is with the shallow tray doesn’t bedding get everywhere?
> Any potty training tips? Thank you all so





jesz9 said:


> Hello. We are adopting two rats at the end of the month. I’m looking for cage suggestions and bedding. I have been looking at the critter nation cage. My fear is with the shallow tray doesn’t bedding get everywhere?
> Any potty training tips? Thank you all so much


Hello! If your budget will allow it and you do go with Critter Nation (one of the very best cages for rats available) purchase replacement pans (instead of using the plastic ones included with the Critter Nation cages), with the pans sold at Bass Equipment. They have galvanized steel and stainless steel pans that are 2.5 inches high, and also offered in 3 inches high (3 inches is obviously better) which help keep most of the bedding where it belongs. The steel pans fit Critter Nation cages perfectly. Otherwise, the big plastic mixing tubs available at home improvement stores offer another more affordable option. Shredded cardboard bedding is great, and shredded paper bedding such as that made by FiberCore Eco-Bedding are both excellent bedding for rats, being virtually dust-free and non toxic. Having a potty pan in the cage filled with a layer of non toxic pelleted paper litter (available on Amazon) gives them a place to learn to go, and maybe including a smallish flat stone in the potty pan, too, such as the potty stones offered on Etsy, may help your little friends with the potty training. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

jesz9 said:


> Thank you so much for all the great info, links and pictures. That is all so helpful! I love the picture of the mixing pan In the critter nation cage! Great idea. I wonder if those bass trays fit the critter nation cages I saw in the link it said ferret nation. I so appreciate all the time you put into my question! Very helpful 😃


The Bass pans do. I had the galvanized ones. Don't get those. I didn't know the finish would wear off. If I decide on them again I will get the stainless. I don't use bedding so I went back to the original Critter Nation pans.


----------



## jesz9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Dinabubble said:


> Hello! If your budget will allow it and you do go with Critter Nation (one of the very best cages for rats available) purchase replacement pans (instead of using the plastic ones included with the Critter Nation cages), with the pans sold at Bass Equipment. They have galvanized steel and stainless steel pans that are 2.5 inches high, and also offered in 3 inches high (3 inches is obviously better) which help keep most of the bedding where it belongs. The steel pans fit Critter Nation cages perfectly. Otherwise, the big plastic mixing tubs available at home improvement stores offer another more affordable option. Shredded cardboard bedding is great, and shredded paper bedding such as that made by FiberCore Eco-Bedding are both excellent bedding for rats, being virtually dust-free and non toxic. Having a potty pan in the cage filled with a layer of non toxic pelleted paper litter (available on Amazon) gives them a place to learn to go, and maybe including a smallish flat stone in the potty pan, too, such as the potty stones offered on Etsy, may help your little friends with the potty training. Good luck with everything!


I so appreciate all your info!!!!! I think I really want to get the pans from bass!!! Are they hard to clean or do you just pull it out fairly easily? Also I found a pelleted paper litter on Amazon does that sound right for the litter pan? It says it’s for cats. Thank you so much. I’m so new to all this.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The Bass Equipment pans lift out of the cage easily. 

There are lots of different brands of paper pellet litter and any one of them should be fine. You can order online or you can pick up paper pellet litter at your nearest pet supply store. You can find paper pellet litter in the small animal and ferret section of the pet store and you can also find larger bags in the cat litter section. Paper pellet cat litter may be a little cheaper per lb. 

Some different brands include Exquisicat, So Phresh, Fresh News, Yesterday's News, Marshall Ferret Litter, etc. Just make sure you always purchase unscented or fragrance-free litter and bedding.


----------



## EllaRatLover (Dec 3, 2020)

I am happy that you are getting some new rats. Please consider a Critter Nation. It is one of the best cages you can get. It is really easy to clean and decorate, due to the fully front opening doors. This also allows better access to the rats. As for the tray, you can get a cement bin from amazon, or build some rails out of wood or acrylic. 
Potty training tips? I have some for you. First, be sure to get a different bedding for your litter tray than the bedding in the rest of the cage. Please do not get a litter tray with a great, since it is a pain to clean, and it is not good for the rat's feet. Then, you can find a rock outside and put it in boiling water to sterilize it. Put that rock in the tray, and this will help them pee in the tray. If you want some details on why this works, defiantly do a bit of research. As for droppings, find any droppings throughout the cage and place them in the litter tray. Do this daily, and you will eventually have litter trained rats. 
Good luck with your new rats!!!


----------



## Derekthetech (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry for the late reply to this, but for the folks who use the cement mixing container or plexiglass, how do you remove all the bedding easily ? Is there an easier method than just scooping it all into a trash can ?


----------

